# Help needed in integrating my Vizsla with a Baby



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm expecting my first child early January of 2014. Right now I have a male, 3 year old Vizsla that has received all our attention for his whole entire life and am a bit nervous w how he'll react with a new baby and where he'll no longer be the center of attention. I really don't want him to feel any stress or develop any behavioral problems with the new baby...can anyone advise how the next coming months I can slowly train him to get use to a baby in the house? I have read a few books on this topic and they all have different views....some say use a "fake" baby others say never do that etc.....can anyone offer me some advice on what worked for them in regards to toys, bringing home baby for the first time, and in general just preparing your vizsla for a baby in the house???


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry I can't offer any advice, Evelyn, but I know we have one or two members with "new baby experience" and I'm hoping they will pop in.  One of them uses the member name "flynnandlunasmom". She recently had (human) baby Juliette! ;D ;D

You can type into the Search Box -- New Baby Sister


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Gratz on the second baby!

Assuming your Vizsla has been properly socialized and is reasonably trained, bringing a human baby into the pack isn't as much of an issue as you'd think, they're very loving to their people, even new human baby ones. There are a few things that might be helpful now, though, and they relate to the two things that will ease their transition: Exposure and consistency.

First, you want to expose him to the many new sights and smells and sounds of kids, preferably young ones. If you've got friends with them, that would be ideal. Playgrounds, the park, schools, etc, also are great places to begin socializing him to the new stimuli surrounding young 'uns. Just be aware that this is all new to him and take your lead from him, watch to make sure he's not overly anxious or fearful.

Second, get into a routine with him now concerning HIS time....hiking, playing, swimming, or whatever you do with him for fun should be established now and remain constant. He's much more likely to transition into sharing life with baby if he's established a routine with you that will remain constant...it's the consistency of his life that will largely determine how he adjusts to the other disruptions that come with new family additions.

Do not waste time with fake babies (dolls?)....insulting his intelligence isnt going to facilitate the work here. When you bring the real deal home, let him sniff him and greet him..carefully...he's likely to start that gyrating, hyperloving thing they so adoringly do....he'll quickly figure out who and what the baby is and become very attached and protective.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Take a leaf from CM. I woukd set up boundaries; Dog does not cross them until I say so. Even then under supervision at the beginning. 

They love kids of all kinds would never hurt them (well, at least mine would not) 
They might try and lick, that's where limitation and boundaries are useful. 
A raised dog bed serves as a place to stay for the dog.... "Place" and it goes to sit/relax.


----------

